# Would it bother you if girlfriend hired male personal trainer



## daveez (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi fellas,

Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?

I'm slightly miffed she hasn't asked me to train her since I'm in good shape myself.

Not going to lie, I'm a bit jealous about it as well. I know if this situation was reversed and I started going to the gym with a female she wouldn't like it. So I wouldn't do it just out of respect.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 picsornogoodshape.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Have you spoken to her about it?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Careful, this could end up like strictly come dancing with all the partners getting pied off for younger hotter people


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

You have lost it mate. Hardly any hope left


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

This is what you need to do mate, just before her next PT session assert your Alpha dominance by whipping it out and pissing all over her. Both your girl, her PT and everyone else will then know that she is yours and YOU ARE ALPHA!


----------



## daveez (Jun 2, 2011)

Smitch said:


> Have you spoken to her about it?


 Not yet mate no. I wanted to ask on here first, see if I'm just being an over-possessive boyfriend or not.


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

Why should you be bothered? Ffs he's working and she wants to get in better shape, no need to worry mate. Btw you can go to the gym with her if you're so bothered and be her PT yourself


----------



## alekan (Oct 19, 2014)

Start to worry when she starts to tell you about his gigantic d!ck


----------



## duranman (Aug 12, 2015)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 I wont lay finger on her mate, honest...


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

You should

Most Pts in decent shape bang their clients lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

I wouldn't like it in all honesty. I can get paranoid and the tren doesn't help haha. Why people need pts is beyond me though, building muscle or just losing some weight is pretty straight forward, just requires consistancy.

Maybe it's one of the new year resolution bs ideas and in a few weeks she will lose interest  .


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Yeah. Worry.

He's gonna do her in every position and she's gonna love it.


----------



## daveez (Jun 2, 2011)

Ross1991 said:


> I wouldn't like it in all honesty. I can get paranoid and the tren doesn't help haha. Why people need pts is beyond me though, building muscle or just losing some weight is pretty straight forward, just requires consistancy.
> 
> Maybe it's one of the new year resolution bs ideas and in a few weeks she will lose interest  .


 My exact thoughts mate haha. Wasn't sure if it's just me being too paranoid on cycle or if I should tell her its not happening.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

If you tell her it's not happening, that's not Alpha at all, that's Beta chump talk.

Put your efforts into getting a better body and personality than the so-called PT.


----------



## axh819 (Jun 7, 2015)

Frandeman said:


> You should
> 
> Most Pts in decent shape bang their clients lol


 my mate is in outrageously good shape and hes definitely slipped it to a fair few of his clients, some married.

On the other hand, you don't have to bother explaining every fu**ing thing to her! I took girl to gym a few times and f**k my life it was tedious


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

daveez said:


> My exact thoughts mate haha. Wasn't sure if it's just me being too paranoid on cycle or if I should tell her its not happening.


 Alot of guys on here would say let her do what she wants, you're paranoid etc, but if they were in the same situation I doubt they would have the same view. I would say it's not happening, my lass already knows these things haha.


----------



## TIDALWAVE (Aug 30, 2015)

daveez said:


> My exact thoughts mate haha. Wasn't sure if it's just me being too paranoid on cycle or if I should tell her its not happening.


 She will love the shake weights.

Stop being a bitch.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

No, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.. it's purely insecurity if it does tbh.

Unless you keep her locked in a cupboard all day then she's going to interact with other men in all sorts of situations - personally I'd worry the least about the one where she's wearing baggy clothes, no make up and sweating profusely.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Judging by how pervy the PT's (not to mention f*cking cluseless) are at my gym, yeah it would probably bother me tbh.

Luckily I don't have a mrs!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> Alot of guys on here would say let her do what she wants, you're paranoid etc, but if they were in the same situation I doubt they would have the same view. I would say it's not happening, my lass already knows these things haha.


 If a guy said that to me it would make me do it more


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm not anti-PT but I have to say that the ones I met so far are nothing more than spotters for £30ph.

Most members here know more than they do.

A friggin 6-week course to learn plyometrics, kinesiology, neural patterning and human biochemistry?!?

Back to the £30ph - it's cheaper to pay a mate's / spouse's membership if all you're getting is someone telling you "C'mon, one more" or "Good lad"


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> If a guy said that to me it would make me do it more


 Most sane women would.

"Hi, I'm a bit afraid of you being attractive so I need you to look like something that matches my self-image. Hence no workouts "


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyboro said:


> No, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.. it's purely insecurity if it does tbh.
> 
> Unless you keep her locked in a cupboard all day then she's going to interact with other men in all sorts of situations - personally I'd worry the least about the one where she's wearing baggy clothes, no make up and sweating profusely.


 I would put money on there being ....no baggy clothes she will get new leggings...no make up...she defo won't do that first time with a pt...and sweat...are u having a laugh I don't see any girl sweat In my gym they too scared it smells or dosnt like nice.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> If a guy said that to me it would make me do it more


 I understand that, but not all women have the same thought process. My lass is the only one I've been with in everyway and we have a mutual understanding of what to expect of each other. "Rules" got laid down near the beginning and we're both happy about it, some people wouldn't agree but it works for us.


----------



## STW31988 (Mar 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> If a guy said that to me it would make me do it more


 If that's the case then, you are *NOT* allowed to give me a bubble bath.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

Skye666 said:


> andyboro said:
> 
> 
> > No, it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.. it's purely insecurity if it does tbh.
> ...


Haha, I have to say I used to think the same but since training outside of 'peak' times there are more women than I expected who are actually there to train.

There's still the silly blonde doing sldl in hotpants of course... but still.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Most sane women would.
> 
> "Hi, I'm a bit afraid of you being attractive so I need you to look like something that matches my self-image. Hence no workouts "


 A woman in my gym in her 50s asked me if I'd train her and that she fancied having a go at the competing I said yes have a think about it let me know...her fella I know him quite well also in his 50s works out but mainly spin classes and pump! I said ..she fancies having a bash at the competing it's good isn't it I think she could do well...he replies yes but I have some rules...don't change her too much don't cut her carbs so she's moody and she can't train in the evening 1 coz the gym is full of knobs ( but he means younger fitter blokes) and 2 I havnt retired early to sit watching tv on my own in the Eve !!! I was gob smacked....anyway saw her last week she's not doing it didn't say why...sad.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Andy, what would you have her wear instead?

Baggies?


----------



## daveez (Jun 2, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> If a guy said that to me it would make me do it more


 Would you not find it a bit disrespectful if you were in a relationship and your partner started working out with another girl or got p.t from one?

I don't know, think my head must just be in the shed lol.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Just make sure to watch out for her going to those 'late night, after hours' sessions.

It would be a fairly intense workout for her but I'm not sure if you could handle it.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> A woman in my gym in her 50s asked me if I'd train her and that she fancied having a go at the competing I said yes have a think about it let me know...her fella I know him quite well also in his 50s works out but mainly spin classes and pump! I said ..she fancies having a bash at the competing it's good isn't it I think she could do well...he replies yes but I have some rules...don't change her too much don't cut her carbs so she's moody and she can't train in the evening 1 coz the gym is full of knobs ( but he means younger fitter blokes) and 2 I havnt retired early to sit watching tv on my own in the Eve !!! I was gob smacked....anyway saw her last week she's not doing it didn't say why...sad.


 Yep. The Rules and Regs of the AFC (Average Frustrated Chump) personified.

I've never seen a relationship between a female BBer and a male non BBer work out long term.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ross1991 said:


> I understand that, but not all women have the same thought process. My lass is the only one I've been with in everyway and we have a mutual understanding of what to expect of each other. "Rules" got laid down near the beginning and we're both happy about it, some people wouldn't agree but it works for us.


 I hear that. But do u not realize that having 'rules' is a sign on ur behalf that ur afraid of her leaving, meeting someone else, if u felt secure and fine about ur relationship really truly u wouldn't need rules laid down. I think it's great she the 'one' :thumbup1:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

If anyone has to be worried or jealous of their partner working with a PT of the opposite sex then they need to reassess the person they are in a relationship with. If you can't trust them to begin with just f**k them off. Easy.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I hear that. But do u not realize that having 'rules' is a sign on ur behalf that ur afraid of her leaving, meeting someone else, if u felt secure and fine about ur relationship really truly u wouldn't need rules laid down. I think it's great she the 'one' :thumbup1:


 Yeah I do understand your point. There are some reasons behind it though, I'm a fair bit older and she's had a slightly dodgy past. I'm hoping in time to come it will be less of an issue  .


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

daveez said:


> Would you not find it a bit disrespectful if you were in a relationship and your partner started working out with another girl or got p.t from one?
> 
> I don't know, think my head must just be in the shed lol.


 I think it's more to do with the 'thought' of it than the Actual doing. Of course we all have insecurities and the first thing we think is s**t...fit, healthy, good looking, bigger boobs than me, better 6 pack, etc....that's the reality of what is really going on.....so with a view to that it's all irrational thoughts..and if someone gonna cheat they cheat pt or not. If ur girl is happy with u she's going no where, if she's not she either ends it or cheats.

Ive just ended it with my guy after 3yrs ...I'm not feeling it, iv had offers in the past year but i didn't cheat...I wasn't happy so I finished it. It's very simple don't over think it.


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, ive always trained and i like to think im in good shape, now if my missus refused my offer to train her, then i caught her in the gym being trained by another lad, and she told me she wanted someone in better shape that knows what they are talking about to train her, why would that bother me?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Of course mate my mrs tried going to the supermarket last week, she's still in the basement


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ross1991 said:


> Yeah I do understand your point. There are some reasons behind it though, I'm a fair bit older and she's had a slightly dodgy past. I'm hoping in time to come it will be less of an issue  .


 Fair bit older? Going by your username you're only 25, what is she 17 or something?

If she's got a dodgy past (a cheat I would assume) I wouldn't trust her either if I was you!

:lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Frandeman said:


> You should
> 
> Most Pts in decent shape bang their clients lol


 One of the pts at my gym has banged 3 clients lol


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Frandeman said:
> 
> 
> > You should
> ...


Haha

I ****ed customers from my hotel lol


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Smitch said:


> Fair bit older? Going by your username you're only 25, what is she 17 or something?
> 
> If she's got a dodgy past (a cheat I would assume) I wouldn't trust her either if I was you!
> 
> :lol:


 17?? Lower

View attachment !BzUHklwBGk-$(KGrHqR,!hoEw5OHdoIoBMVfIfUnLQ--_35.JPG


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

FelonE said:


> One of the pts at my gym has banged 3 clients lol


 Was that the 1 that was away b4 you woke up?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Heavyassweights said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > One of the pts at my gym has banged 3 clients lol
> ...


Eh?


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Whatsup Godly Glutes


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

It's a bit like being a plumber by trade and the missus calling another company to fit your new bath at home. I'd think the missus was a t**t I'm fortunate enough mine has respect and feelings lol


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Yeah it would annoy me mate. I would trust her cuz you have to trust the person your with in a relationship but I wouldn't him. Also I'd be more annoyed if i was in good shape and had experience on the matter then wanted someone else to train her.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> It's a bit like being a plumber by trade and the missus calling another company to fit your new bath at home. I'd think the missus was a t**t I'm fortunate enough mine has respect and feelings lol


 Lol you found someone better after the ex aswell mate?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

FelonE said:


> One of the pts at my gym has banged 3 clients lol


 No mate I've told you what happens in the rooms of a prison stays there lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

harrison180 said:


> FelonE said:
> 
> 
> > One of the pts at my gym has banged 3 clients lol
> ...


Ooops I dropped the soap......again


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Srs tho I don't mind my mrs going to the gym, I like it tbh, but would she fvck be having a male pt! not on tren anyway, would have a fvckin stroke..

anyway what you need to do now is obvious and what any other normal bloke would do, whenever she has a session hide At the the back of the gym and watch they're every move


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Fair bit older? Going by your username you're only 25, what is she 17 or something?
> 
> If she's got a dodgy past (a cheat I would assume) I wouldn't trust her either if I was you!
> 
> :lol:


 24 and almost 17 mate. Not a cheat just dodgy stuff lol.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> Lol you found someone better after the ex aswell mate?


 I did mate. I managed to blag this one into getting married too I'm getting old no point fu**ing about


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

No it wouldn't bother me in the slightest.

Just like me having a (young and attractive to be fair) female physio have her hands on me doesn't bother her.

But I'm not as insecure as many.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Ross1991 said:


> 24 and almost 17 mate. Not a cheat just dodgy stuff lol.


 As long as jimmy savile isn't her pt you'll be fine. I'm sure he's dead anyway


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> I hear that. But do u not realize that having 'rules' is a sign on ur behalf that ur afraid of her leaving, meeting someone else, if u felt secure and fine about ur relationship really truly u wouldn't need rules laid down. I think it's great she the 'one' :thumbup1:


 I don't think he means rules per se. More what he expects of her and vice versa. I'm with my partner because of many reasons, one being we have similar levels of morals and share the same principals. If you don't share those values, whatever they are then things aren't going to last long.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I did mate. I managed to blag this one into getting married too I'm getting old no point fu**ing about


 How long was you with her before asking mate?


----------



## Tomahawk (Dec 24, 2014)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Yeah it would bother me, I've known PTs that bang most of their female clients. I had one PT explain it to me saying it's hormonal, they get all hot and sweaty and then you tell them OK it's time to stretch you now and then he's bending over her "stretching" her hamstrings,... He would also tell stories about how he got a hot new client and he would get her to bend over and do rear leg raises while he checked her out. When you think about it, why does a female need a PT at all? They don't. It's just an opportunity for the PT to put her in some interesting positions.


----------



## Acidreflux (Mar 3, 2015)

Only if he was ball deep up her jaxy...


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

My gf and myself are both "coached" by the same pt. We don't get "pt'd" but he keeps an eye on us. His services that we use are diet and routine. It's slightly different than your usual pt, he had 3 of his clients on the stage at the British finals.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Post her pic and I will tell you if shes safe.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

95% of people are insecure in one way or another.

if my partner hired a PT in lieu of letting me train her, and without discussing it with me first, then I'd be pretty pissed off too.

Most PT's in decent shape will bang clients. Its a perk of the job for many.

You either live with it or deal with it.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Andy, what would you have her wear instead?
> 
> Baggies?


Sldl girl? She can wear what she likes for me - she has a fairly nice behind lol.

Not sure I'd class it as suitable though - if nothing else they must have been digging in!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

As everyone on UKM is 19st ripped, why not introduce yourself to the pencil neck PT before one of the sessions, I'm sure he would get the message


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> How long was you with her before asking mate?


 Just over a year lmao


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> As everyone on UKM is 19st ripped, why not introduce yourself to the pencil neck PT before one of the sessions, I'm sure he would get the message


 why do some people think intimidation and violence solves everything?


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just over a year lmao


 I been with my mrs 6 months now and ready to settle down. We are looking to move in together. I've always been afraid of commitment etc but im not with her.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

harrison180 said:


> I been with my mrs 6 months now and ready to settle down. We are looking to move in together. I've always been afraid of commitment etc but im not with her.


 Just do it. Why wait for years until the sex has died a death and you hate each other. Been there got the t shirt lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Just do it. Why wait for years until the sex has died a death and you hate each other. Been there got the t shirt lol


 and if the sex gets boring you can move on to getting her some huge dildos and eventually work up to filming her gang bang a group of guys.

Spice it up a bit.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> and if the sex gets boring you can move on to getting her some huge dildos and eventually work up to filming her gang bang a group of guys.
> 
> Spice it up a bit.


 Exactly, her dildo drawer has some absolute beasts in it. She enjoys making me air tight most evenings. It was weird at first but now I just get on with it


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> As long as jimmy savile isn't her pt you'll be fine. I'm sure he's dead anyway


 At 24 & SIXTEEN I think Jimmy savilles already involved Ffs


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Just do it. Why wait for years until the sex has died a death and you hate each other. Been there got the t shirt lol


 So have i mate lol. Wasted 5 years of my life


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> I don't think he means rules per se. More what he expects of her and vice versa. I'm with my partner because of many reasons, one being we have similar levels of morals and share the same principals. If you don't share those values, whatever they are then things aren't going to last long.


 So in relation to a relationship what's an example of morals u share?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DC1 said:


> 95% of people are insecure in one way or another.
> 
> if my partner hired a PT in lieu of letting me train her, and without discussing it with me first, then I'd be pretty pissed off too.
> 
> ...


 Bang clients ( cringe at that talk but anyway) only if she was to want that too.....it never happens if she dosnt surely.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So in relation to a relationship what's an example of morals u share?


 In over 25yrs of involvement with the fairer sex I can honestly say I've never once had the "so honey bunny lets talk about our morals and principles" conversation. Bizarre.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> In over 25yrs of involvement with the fairer sex I can honestly say I've never once had the "so honey bunny lets talk about our morals and principles" conversation. Bizarre.


 Well I can't imagine what needs to be in this list of morals so I looking forward to reading it


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> Bang clients ( cringe at that talk but anyway) only if she was to want that too.....it never happens if she dosnt surely.


 Maybe she does want it. The OP clearly isn't sure himself or he wouldn't have started the thread.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Well I can't imagine what needs to be in this list of morals so I looking forward to reading it


 I'm scratching my stubbly balls here wondering at what exact point of a relationship does this conversation arise?

I imagine the rubicon would be the night you both get wired to f**k, swill down a handful of cialis, crack open that beginners bondage set from Bondara and abuse each other until the sun comes up.

Male adjusts gimp mask then taps female on shoulder as he makes sweet, violent love to her from behind. "Can we have a recap on those morals darling. Oh don't mind the stinking mess our Laura Ashley bedspread is covered in. apparently that's quite common during anal sex."


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DC1 said:


> Maybe she does want it. The OP clearly isn't sure himself or he wouldn't have started the thread.


 That's what I'm wondering...do guys and women only question things like this when all is not great behind closed doors...coz when u feel ok about ur relationship u don't give a second thought ...bit like those who cheat or have cheated tend to be the jealous ones ..why be coz they fear what their doing / have done is going to happen to them.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> I'm scratching my stubbly balls here wondering at what exact point of a relationship does this conversation arise?
> 
> I imagine the rubicon would be the night you both get wired to f**k, swill down a handful of cialis, crack open that beginners bondage set from Bondara and abuse each other until the sun comes up.
> 
> Male adjusts gimp mask then taps female on shoulder as he makes sweet, violent love to her from behind. "Can we have a recap on those morals darling. Oh don't mind the stinking mess our Laura Ashley bedspread is covered in. apparently that's quite common during anal sex."


 Did u just go a step too far on the moral issue... Think u did

ps..stubble should only ever exist on the face...go all in or leave alone is my advice


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> So in relation to a relationship what's an example of morals u share?


 We are both very anti war. There's one. I'm not about to type out the finer intricacies of my relationship lol


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> That's what I'm wondering...do guys and women only question things like this when all is not great behind closed doors...coz when u feel ok about ur relationship u don't give a second thought ...bit like those who cheat or have cheated tend to be the jealous ones ..why be coz they fear what their doing / have done is going to happen to them.


 I believe amost everyone is capable of cheating under certain circumstances. Also if someone does want to cheat 9 out of 10 times their partner won't have a clue its happening.

Its often when things seem like their going great in a relationship that one half is cheating. We never truly know how the other is feeling, thinking or acting. Sad but true.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> In over 25yrs of involvement with the fairer sex I can honestly say I've never once had the "so honey bunny lets talk about our morals and principles" conversation. Bizarre.


 Really so you don't ever talk. Mind blown


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> We are both very anti war. There's one. I'm not about to type out the finer intricacies of my relationship lol


 Oh ....I'm not happy with ur come back swan I was hoping to learn from it!!!

So...anti war...In relation to the relationship does this mean u never argue. :tongue:


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DC1 said:


> I believe amost everyone is capable of cheating under certain circumstances. Also if someone does want to cheat 9 out of 10 times their partner won't have a clue its happening.
> 
> Its often when things seem like their going great in a relationship that one half is cheating. We never truly know how the other is feeling, thinking or acting. Sad but true.


 I think ur right....but thanks for killing any hope I had of never being cheated on mehhhhhhhhh


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Oh ....I'm not happy with ur come back swan I was hoping to learn from it!!!
> 
> So...anti war...In relation to the relationship does this mean u never argue. :tongue:


 Yeah for now! I was with my ex for 14 years small arguments start and then over the years things get more and more until you say things that can't be un said to the point you lose all respect for your other half. With my current woman I said from the start it's not acceptable for me or her to talk to each other like a c**t even in an argument as I know how it progresses. It seems to be working.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> *We are both very anti war.* There's one. I'm not about to type out the finer intricacies of my relationship lol


 what about war in self defence?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> Did u just go a step too far on the moral issue... Think u did
> 
> ps..stubble should only ever exist on the face...go all in or leave alone is my advice


 I went all in in prep for NY eve, hence the 4 day stubble, so there


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> I think ur right....but thanks for killing any hope I had of never being cheated on mehhhhhhhhh


 Whatever will be will be. No point worrying about something that may never happen.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> what about war in self defence?


 Yeah - smashing someone up for looking at your missus in asda trolley drop off is fine. World war two I'm ok with. It's this endless bombing of other countries and then people crying when one of ours gets his head sawn off in London that gets my goat


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Really so you don't ever talk. Mind blown


 Huh? There is absolutely no equivocation between 'not ever talking' and 'discussing soppy, political, s**t that does not concern us moral issues.'


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

Part of the problem is most men (me included) can behave like dogs and worry girls are the same. But I don't think many do


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

HakMat75 said:


> I went all in in prep for NY eve, hence the 4 day stubble, so there


 No...stubble is Inbetween neither here nor there...so there


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> We are both very anti war. There's one. I'm not about to type out the finer intricacies of my relationship lol


 Wow, how unique you 2 must be. Being 'Anti war' is such a rare thing...


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> Huh? There is absolutely no equivocation between 'not ever talking' and 'discussing soppy, political, s**t that does not concern us moral issues.'


 So you don't have an opinion on things that's fine that's why you're suited to each other. We're all different!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> Wow, how unique you 2 must be. Being 'Anti war' is such a rare thing...


 Where did I say it was rare? Where did I say I was unique? You reading the same thread?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> So you don't have an opinion on things that's fine that's why you're suited to each other. We're all different!


 Opinions are like arseholes fella. Everyones got one!

The best relationships are the (usually short) fiery ones where you disagree on absolutely everything, opinions matter not a jot, and the only thing that matters is the noise you make in each others arms and the ability to lie in comfortable, meaningless silence after you're spent.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> Opinions are like arseholes fella. Everyones got one!
> 
> The best relationships are the (usually short) fiery ones where you disagree on absolutely everything, opinions matter not a jot, and the only thing that matters is the noise you make in each others arms and the ability to lie in comfortable, meaningless silence after you're spent.


 You seem upset.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> You seem upset.


 Again... Huh?!? Are you anti-paragraph comprehension as well as anti-war?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> Again... Huh?!? Are you anti-paragraph comprehension as well as anti-war?


 I didn't know how to respond to opinions matter not one bit but we disagree all the time bit and have a fiery mood or whatever you put. It was like an oxymoron. It wouldn't be fiery if opinions didn't matter at all would it?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> I didn't know how to respond to opinions matter not one bit but we disagree all the time bit and have a fiery mood or whatever you put. It was like an oxymoron. It wouldn't be fiery if opinions didn't matter at all would it?


 True, true.

Anyways, back to the questions raised by the topic at hand. We've established that the OP (and others) are afraid of their birds being in close proximity to a male PT for an hour a week.

Do they have issues with their women spending say 8hrs a day in close proximity to male work colleagues? Does the gym dynamic change their insecurity? Is it about encroaching on 'your' territory at the gym?

And we established that a 24yr old man is knocking off a 16 year old girl. That needs a whole new thread !


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HakMat75 said:


> True, true.
> 
> Anyways, back to the questions raised by the topic at hand. We've established that the OP (and others) are afraid of their birds being in close proximity to a male PT for an hour a week.
> 
> ...


 Me personally I trust my partner I just don't trust other men they're dogs, I / we know how their minds work


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Me personally I trust my partner I just don't trust other men they're dogs, I / we know how their minds work


 if you trust your partner it doesnt matter about anyone else.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

MissMartinez said:


> Or if it's been done to them before they might be wary of it happening again :whistling:


 I feel your pain.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> if you trust your partner it doesnt matter about anyone else.


 So it wouldn't annoy you a bloke spunking on your missus' face as long as she didn't initiate it or want it. We'll call it surprise bukkake!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> So it wouldn't annoy you a bloke spunking on your missus' face as long as she didn't initiate it or want it. We'll call it surprise bukkake!


 Im pretty sure she wouldn't be in a position for that to happen in the first place.

Unless she fell asleep on the train and then that would be a different issue altogether.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

banzi said:


> Im pretty sure she wouldn't be in a position for that to happen in the first place.
> 
> Unless she fell asleep on the train and then that would be a different issue altogether.


 My mate Dave used to be a pt- it happens


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> My mate Dave used to be a pt- it happens


 I used to be a train conductor, it happens.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

No at all

Less work for me when I get home


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

SwAn1 said:


> Me personally I trust my partner I just don't trust other men they're dogs, I / we know how their minds work


 Yep

goes bck to the thread few weeks ago were most men admit as soon as a bird looks at them they think they wanna suck them off


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

MissMartinez said:


> Or if it's been done to them before they might be wary of it happening again :whistling:


 Oh noooo he didn't ???


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

scouser85 said:


> Yep
> 
> goes bck to the thread few weeks ago were most men admit as soon as a bird looks at them they think they wanna suck them off


 This is the most irritating thing ever..why.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> This is the most irritating thing ever..why.


 I blame porn


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> This is the most irritating thing ever..why.


 Blame the deep, dark roots of our evolution as primates.


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Plate said:


> I blame porn


 There's nothing more distasteful or off putting than a porn star looking directly at the camera.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

So which is it...porn or evolution make ya minds up


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> So which is it...porn or evolution make ya minds up


 Has nowt to do with porn.


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

HakMat75 said:


> There's nothing more distasteful or off putting than a porn star looking directly at the camera.


 Unless she's got a c0ck in her mouth?


----------



## AngryBuddha (Nov 25, 2015)

Like when you look through your missus's phone and just see galleries full of dicks, endless vids of her getting porked off ex's, 1 night stands etc, would that bother you?


----------



## HakMat75 (Dec 5, 2015)

AngryBuddha said:


> Like when you look through your missus's phone and just see galleries full of dicks, endless vids of her getting porked off ex's, 1 night stands etc, would that bother you?


 A bird that brings wank material to the table? Not at all. ;-)

Shouldnt be looking through missus' phone. End of.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

AngryBuddha said:


> Like when you look through your missus's phone and just see galleries full of dicks, endless vids of her getting porked off ex's, 1 night stands etc, would that bother you?


 not as much as it bothered her when they turned up all over the internet.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Couldnt care less tbh. My x hired a PT because she didnt wanna end up looking like me("To big" her words). Guess what, he introduced the same excercise as I did.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

Skye666 said:


> This is the most irritating thing ever..why.


 I honestly could not tell you but thats how most men think


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

scouser85 said:


> I honestly could not tell you but thats how most men think


 no it isnt.


----------



## scouser85 (Feb 9, 2015)

banzi said:


> no it isnt.


 I said most men we all no you are not most men


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

There is no way on earth I would allow this to happen. Not just because I am insecure either, but because I am a realist!

I reckon any guy with decent enough facial aesthetics and enough duplicitous intelligence could get into anybody's wife's knickers. I've done it twice via work places, and probably could do it many more too, if were so inclined.

I'd say 90% of women do not 100% pure incorruptible souls.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> There is no way on earth I would allow this to happen. Not just because I am insecure either, but because I am a realist!
> 
> *I reckon any guy with decent enough facial aesthetics and enough duplicitous intelligence could get into anybody's wife's knickers.* I've done it twice via work places, and probably could do it many more too, if were so inclined.
> 
> I'd say 90% of women do not 100% pure incorruptible souls.


 ludicrous comment.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> ludicrous comment.


 What you basing that on? If it's just your opinion, then I'd say your comment is equally as ludicrous, and most certainly naive.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> What you basing that on? If it's just your opinion, then I'd say your comment is equally as ludicrous, and most certainly naive.


 You said ANY wifes knickers.

I know lots of women who have ben married for many years and would never cheat on their husbands, its not in their nature.


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Haven't read all the replies but for me personally if my partner was knowledgeable enough to train me (or vice versa), then I wouldn't entertain the idea of paying another person.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

banzi said:


> You said ANY wifes knickers.
> 
> I know lots of women who have ben married for many years and would never cheat on their husbands, its not in their nature.


 I said 90% below that, so 9/10 women, IMO.

Obviously not straight off the bat, it takes time to develop a rapport and emotional bond. It would have to be in a neutral place too, like work, or the gym.. Once that's developed, all there needs to be is a little seedling of negativity in her relationship at home, with a dash of conniving duplicitous intelligence to take advantage of the situation, and boom, checkmate!

Women are far better cheaters and liars than men though, the chances are you would never find out your woman has done the dirty on you. Not unless she wanted you to anyway.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I said 90% below that, so 9/10 women, IMO.
> 
> Obviously not straight off the bat, it takes time to develop a rapport and emotional bond. It would have to be in a neutral place too, like work, or the gym.. Once that's developed, all there needs to be is a little seedling of negativity in her relationship at home, with a dash of conniving duplicitous intelligence to take advantage of the situation, and boom, checkmate!
> 
> Women are far better cheaters and liars than men though, the chances are you would never find out your woman has done the dirty on you. Not unless she wanted you to anyway.


 U prob say this because u have been cheated on and have cheated ...those that have are always the ones with a negative view


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> U prob say this because u have been cheated on and have cheated ...those that have are always the ones with a negative view


 Just a realist :cool2:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

None of you chaps ever tried teaching/instructing your missus or close female relatives in anything?

Try teaching your girlfriend/wife to drive... Then multiply the resulting rage by 10 and you might get something like the amount of relationship strain caused by critiquing your woman's body and trying to tell her how to fix it lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Lotte said:


> None of you chaps ever tried teaching/instructing your missus or close female relatives in anything?
> 
> Try teaching your girlfriend/wife to drive... Then multiply the resulting rage by 10 and you might get something like the amount of relationship strain caused by critiquing your woman's body and trying to tell her how to fix it lol


 Correct... I tried telling my mrs she was deadlifting wrong.... Ended up with her being all arsey so I just walked off in the gym :lol:


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 Yes because that means she thinks I don't know what I'm doing


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

testosquirrel said:


> Yes because that means she thinks I don't know what I'm doing


 Nah, his missus was just smart enough to know it would end in arguments... Turns out she's fvcked no matter what she does


----------



## testosquirrel (Jan 14, 2015)

Lotte said:


> Nah, his missus was just smart enough to know it would end in arguments... Turns out she's fvcked no matter what she does


 Seems like that emoji is meant to depict a knowing grin


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Lotte said:


> None of you chaps ever tried teaching/instructing your missus or close female relatives in anything?
> 
> Try teaching your girlfriend/wife to drive... Then multiply the resulting rage by 10 and you might get something like the amount of relationship strain caused by critiquing your woman's body and trying to tell her how to fix it lol


 Teaching someone to drive is different though as there's a real possibility the learner could kill you (both and others). The stress level is far higher.

I took my sister on one driving lesson and she accelerated towards a wall as I increasingly screamed "Brake!" Never again. In the gym, she was fine being told what to do and how to do it.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

And it's likely she got to chose what male she wanted, just like a kid goes in a candy shop and picks the lollypop of her desire to suck as much as she can.


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Capital one Sponsored

Know if you'll be accepted before you apply

Our QuickCheck tool tells you whether or not you'll be accepted.... Learn more


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Ross1991 said:


> 24 and almost 17 mate. Not a cheat just dodgy stuff lol.


 So she's 16yr and you're 24, what does her parents have to say about that? I'd be fuming!

Although, if it happened to me at 24yr I'd be high fiving strangers and having all sorts of kinky school girl uniform sex with her on a daily basis!


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Archaic said:


> So she's 16yr and you're 24, what does her parents have to say about that? I'd be fuming!
> 
> *Although, if it happened to me at 24yr I'd be high fiving strangers and having all sorts of kinky school girl uniform sex with her on a daily basis!  *


 Haha :thumb .

They're fine with it. Although meeting them for the first time genuinely thought I'd be getting my head kicked in but I still went and they were surprisingly ok, her dads getting there anyway.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

Archaic said:


> I said 90% below that, so 9/10 women, IMO.
> 
> Obviously not straight off the bat, it takes time to develop a rapport and emotional bond. It would have to be in a neutral place too, like work, or the gym.. Once that's developed, all there needs to be is a little seedling of negativity in her relationship at home, with a dash of conniving duplicitous intelligence to take advantage of the situation, and boom, checkmate!
> 
> Women are far better cheaters and liars than men though, the chances are you would never find out your woman has done the dirty on you. Not unless she wanted you to anyway.


 you can pull 90% of married women. So where does that leave single women?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> Just a realist :cool2:


 When ur view is that strongly opinionated and leaning to the one side it's not realism ur mind is closed to anything other than that view ..iv never cheated and I honestly dont have reason to think iv been cheated on..now u won't believe that because u have been a cheater and assume the guys iv been with MUst have been too as if it's the norm. I think people who cheat are opportunists they prob take risks in their careers, they prob jump at opportunities without thinking them through and end up in something they didn't want their not thinkers kind of people , they are a certain type. U admitted in a post that if the opporu it's arose u don't know if u would or words to that effect. That's a series opportunist :tongue:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

smells of insecurity in here .


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

My wife goes to a PT. She has always used a PT to help her push herself in the gym. (before I was around)

I use to train her but as of lately with a 6month old girl we cant get to the gym at the same time anymore.

Also women like to do a lot of lower body exercises (glutes,hams,adductors work) 2-3 times a week. If the wife trained with me she wouldnt get that sort of programme - it would be heavy squat, bench and deadlifts. :lol:

Never had an issue with her using a PT. We can afford it and she is getting results in the gym and is happy post birth!!


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

No because I am bigger, leaner, better looking and more charismatic than any PT at her gym.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> No because I am bigger, leaner, better looking and more charismatic than any PT at her gym.


 You forgot humbler


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> You forgot humbler


 That goes without saying. B)


----------



## deano (Feb 22, 2009)

My wife has a male PT, I don't mind at all. In fact i'd pay him double so as I didn't have to train her lol.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

I have trained with my an old girlfriend before and it was not fun, she ended up crying as she felt unable to do the exercises, even though took it slow and low weight for her.

If she wants to train with you she would ask, wrong thing to do would start laying down the law, she is doing something she wants to do.


----------



## Varg (May 17, 2010)

What about masseurs?

If you went for a massage and it was female, would your gf/wife mind? If it was male, would you mind?

And vice versa, if she had a massage of a male?

I don't reckon many female masseurs or PTs would be predatory like the blokes though.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

lol trust me the pt gonna have her doing stiff leg deadlifts and squats on her first session and hes definitely gonna be spotting her rubbing hes hands on her hips and booty... to be fair he probably gonna ask if she wants to go for a coffee after then end up deep throating your bird in ikea car park wiping the end of hes todger with a mcdonalds napkin .... or ur missus might just clean it up for him who knows


----------



## Colin (Sep 28, 2015)

Big ape said:


> lol trust me the pt gonna have her doing stiff leg deadlifts and squats on her first session and hes definitely gonna be spotting her rubbing hes hands on her hips and booty... to be fair he probably gonna ask if she wants to go for a coffee after *then end up deep throating your bird* in ikea car park wiping the end of hes todger with a mcdonalds napkin .... or ur missus might just clean it up for him who knows


 Interesting...


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

Colin said:


> Interesting...


 obviously got so excited i worded wrong ahhh


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

In all seriousness, it is very common for PT's to shag their clients. Married or otherwise.


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

And on that note OP, hope we've alleviated any reservations you may have had

Let us know how it goes :lol:


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Op's mrs


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

DLTBB said:


> No because I am bigger, leaner, better looking and more charismatic than any PT at her gym.


 Are u putting a spin on this and saying....it's the pt that is feeling insecure about u!! I see what u did there. :thumb:


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> When ur view is that strongly opinionated and leaning to the one side it's not realism ur mind is closed to anything other than that view ..iv never cheated and I honestly dont have reason to think iv been cheated on..now u won't believe that because u have been a cheater and assume the guys iv been with MUst have been too as if it's the norm. I think people who cheat are opportunists they prob take risks in their careers, they prob jump at opportunities without thinking them through and end up in something they didn't want their not thinkers kind of people , they are a certain type. U admitted in a post that if the opporu it's arose u don't know if u would or words to that effect. That's a series opportunist :tongue:


 I'd take your post more seriously if I hadn't already seen you mention in the past that you've slept with a married man at some point..

I rest me case sweets, lol.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> I'd take your post more seriously if I hadn't already seen you mention in the past that you've slept with a married man at some point..
> 
> I rest me case sweets, lol.


 Me???? Only married man I slept with was the one I was with for 26yrs!! Unless it was something I was being sarcastic with? ( as I often am but taken seriously) so maybe it was a case of that. Iv said if a guys a married and someone goes with him it's not the other persons problem it's his..I have never slept / been with a guy who's married


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

No PT would dare to train one of my bitches, my reputation travels far and wide, they would rather train Chuck Norris's wife.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Chuck Norris doesn't lift weights, he tells them to jump and they say ''how high''.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

no my mrs goes for bald headed meat heads so i am pretty safe lol


----------



## Stomper (Dec 30, 2015)

DLTBB said:


> No because I am bigger, leaner, better looking and more charismatic than any PT at her gym.


 But not taller! ;-)


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Me???? Only married man I slept with was the one I was with for 26yrs!! Unless it was something I was being sarcastic with? ( as I often am but taken seriously) so maybe it was a case of that. Iv said if a guys a married and someone goes with him it's not the other persons problem it's his..I have never slept / been with a guy who's married


 If you say that's the case, then I'll take your word for it Skye.

However, I know for fact that you have some pretty sympathetic views when it comes to home wreckers tho.. Bit of a dodgy moral compass.

Just sayin


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Big ape said:


> lol trust me the pt gonna have her doing stiff leg deadlifts and squats on her first session and hes definitely gonna be spotting her rubbing hes hands on her hips and booty... to be fair he probably gonna ask if she wants to go for a coffee after then end up deep throating your bird in ikea car park wiping the end of hes todger with a mcdonalds napkin .... or ur missus might just clean it up for him who knows


 what did you get at mcdonalds mate?


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> The home wrecker in reality is the person who had the home and wrecked it themselves. He/She has the obligation to their partner and kids (if they're a factor) not the single person.
> 
> in many cases it starts off the cheater doesn't let on their attached or pretends they're effectively seperated. The other person is sucked into having feelings at that stage so it's harder to break off.
> 
> ...


 Funny, I was going to mention yourself also when was writing the home wrecker/questionable ethical compass part - but I thought no, I will be kind and refrain.

It's true tho, you think it's ok for a woman to come in with her eyes open and rip a family apart, don't you?

As for your last accusation, that's just slanderous.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

DLTBB said:


> In all seriousness, it is very common for PT's to shag their clients. Married or otherwise.


 Could deem it cardio, possibly more HIIT.


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy about it since I believe I know a lot more than the average pt and that I could be a lot more helpful to my partner in acheiving her goals. Plus I actually had an ex who cheated on me with her PT lol. Partly my fault because I told her she was putting weight on and it was a turn off for me. She kept asking me what was wrong and I couldn't help but be brutally honest. She was the type to cheat though, had father issues and she cheated on her ex husband with me, and others I found out later on.


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> It's not when you have admitted to doing so on this forum.
> 
> I said it was morally wrong but the real blame lies with the cheater, for he/she is the one with the obligation to be faithful.


 I say allot of things in jest, if any of it pertains to what you are accusing me of, then I have no doubt the post clearly reads in a humours/tongue in cheek manner.

You are for real tho, you are a home wrecker sympathizer.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Archaic said:


> If you say that's the case, then I'll take your word for it Skye.
> 
> However, I know for fact that you have some pretty sympathetic views when it comes to home wreckers tho.. Bit of a dodgy moral compass.
> 
> Just sayin


 I'm not with u.....home wreckers ??


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

MissMartinez said:


> See above edit to post. Stop calling yourself names


 I do agree with you, and do like you.

You're exactly the kind of girl that I would fcuk!


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

get2big said:


> I wouldn't be happy about it since I believe I know a lot more than the average pt and that I could be a lot more helpful to my partner in acheiving her goals. Plus I actually had an ex who cheated on me with her PT lol. Partly my fault because I told her she was putting weight on and it was a turn off for me. She kept asking me what was wrong and I couldn't help but be brutally honest. She was the type to cheat though, had father issues and she cheated on her ex husband with me, and others I found out later on.


 Father issues!! Lol....could be worse her compass could be wonky like mine


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Archaic said:


> Funny, I was going to mention yourself also when was writing the home wrecker/questionable ethical compass part - but I thought no, I will be kind and refrain.
> 
> It's true tho, you think it's ok for a woman to come in with her eyes open and rip a family apart, don't you?
> 
> As for your last accusation, that's just *slanderous.*


 If untrue it would be libellous, slanders when you say it.


----------



## EatMeatNoVegan (Nov 14, 2015)

daveez said:


> Hi fellas,
> 
> Would it bother you if your girlfriend hired a male personal trainer at the gym?
> 
> ...


 if she loves you and you love her and either one of you have cheated on one another then there is no issue, a relationship is built up on trust and loyalty! the only issue is yours/hers jealousy or lack of trust or self insecurity which you shouldn't let bother you!


----------

